# What's your favorite long range toy?



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Remington Sendero 7 Mag









Remingtion VLS 7mm/08:


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

ar 15 iron sights


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

My new 6.5 mm Grendel. As accurate as any bolt action I have! Topped with a 6X20 variable scope. Needs a better trigger though.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Bearfoot. Do you like your 7mm 08 as a caliber? I am leaning towards that cal for my son when he comes of age. I love the .308 and all the spinoff calibers from it. It is such a nice little package with a pile of punch.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Bearfoot. Do you like your 7mm 08 as a caliber?


I LOVE it.

Lots of power, but not a lot of recoil.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Weatherby Mark V in 270 cal. Walnut stock and rosewood fore end. 
Her name is "Lay Down Sally". 

Anyone else name their guns?

BFF, nice.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Friend of mine has a custom made 20mm.








(this isn't it, this is from Anzio Iron Works)
20mm next to a 50BMG








Gotta love a rifle that makes a 50BMG look like a .22. :bow:

Had a Win. 70 300WMG years ago that I loved.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My Springfield M1A (M14) in 7.62 NATO


----------



## Graham (Jul 24, 2011)

Mosin Nagant 91/30 7.62R with iron sights but hoping to scope it this year.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> My Springfield M1A (M14) in 7.62 NATO


Used one of those a lot and loved them. Easy to clean, just wash out with hot, hot water and oil once in a while. In basic that is what we would do and never any problems from the weapon or the DI and they were always clean on inspection.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Top: REM 700 in .300 WIN with Leupold 4.5-14X LR VariX3:








Not really a LR rifle, but my anti-beaver/muskrat and Midrange rig: REM M700 XCR Tactical in .223 with Leupold MK4 6.5-20X with illuminated TMR reticle. Probably my favorite centerfire to play with, very accurate, very low recoil, and relatively inexpensive to feed. With 69 OTM bullets it does well out to 500M. 









My other âlong rangeâ rifles are a Shiloh Sharps in .45-100 (2.6â case) and a Ballard made High-Wall in .45-90 (2.4â). hereâs a pic of the .45-90:










Chuck


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> REM M700 XCR Tactical in .223 with Leupold MK4 6.5-20X with illuminated TMR reticle.


That one sounds like it would be a LOT of fun


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

28" bbl, swede factory Mil ammo 140 gr FMJ's for mil match, iron sights.

AG 42 in same caliber, Semi-Auto. Iron sights.

Hunting-wise, longest shots were just under 300 yds with 210 gr spitzers in .338 Win Mag..........


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

.17 caliber Feinwerkbau with an 8x Leupold.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

My favorite would be ANY "high brass" .22 (222, 223, 22-250) but since your question implied a toy that we currently own I have tosay my Rem 700 30-06. An absolute blast to shoot but expensive and hard on the shoulder after a day in a prarie dog town........


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

OkieDavid said:


> My favorite would be ANY "high brass" .22 (222, 223, 22-250) but since your question implied a toy that we currently own I have tosay my Rem 700 30-06. An absolute blast to shoot but expensive and hard on the shoulder after a day in a prarie dog town........


As Dave says, hard to beat any of the above mentioned. I killed my deer with 30-06 this year but did always shoot pre 64 Model 70 Win. in .270. Love to shoot it. I always liked to shoot my pre 64 30-30 here in the timber. As Okie will tell you, we don't have many places to shoot very far as a tree will jump in front of you.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Czeckoslovakian made .308 Brno with 4.5 X 16 variable scope. My BSA 22-250 is good on 'Roos too.

Wylie


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That one sounds like it would be a LOT of fun


It really is a neat little rifle. The XCR comes with the 40X trigger which is very nice/crisp and with decent loads will hold .75MOA consistently. Use the 69HPBT Match and it will hold out to 500meters and then some. With the 20â fluted barrel, itâs not a PITA to carry and is pretty maneuverable. 

Best part is you can put a kid or a new shooter behind it, click in the range/wind and they can ring steel with minimal fuss. Itâs like shooting a big .22RF. 

I havenât made any mods to it, based on how it arrived from the dealer. Itâs on its second scope as I upgraded to the MK4 with illuminated reticle when my âaquatic mammal eradication programâ moved later and earlier into twilight as the rats caught on and only the suicidal ones come out in daylight. Just couldnât see the crosshairs against the target and pond bank. I pretty much âownâ my 9 acre pond with it as they havenât figured out a way to keep out of range yet. I trained on MIL Dots a long, long time ago, and the TMR is a pretty big improvement IMHO, much finer graduation for holdover and the lines cover less of the target (more important for rats, than larger sized targets, unless the other targets are at a much greater distance).

I think the next steps are a nightscope and then a suppressor. Itâs pretty funny that for years we dealt with a beaver invasion every spring and sometimes the fall, right up until I put this combination together. Then they stopped coming. The only ones Iâve used it on were on my neighborâs pond. 

Chuck


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A lot would depend on what is considered long range and the game one was hunting.
For coyotes out to 600yds with little wind I will take the Rugar 77 tang saftey Medium weight barrel chambered in 220 swift toped off with a Pentex 6x24 scope.

If it is on the windy side I'll take the Rugar 77 tang saftey lite barrel chambered in 243 toped with a 3x10 Simmons scope.

For deer sized game out to 600,700 yards I'll take the Remington 700 Mountian rifle chambered in 7MM08 topped with a Pentex 3x9 scope.

For deer sized game beyound 700yds. I'll take the Remington 700 Mag Na Ported chambered in 300 whinny mag topped with Luppy 3x9 scope.

I do have places where game can be shot that far. I have a deer blind on a beach with well over a half mile of visibility. I also have a deer blind on the edge of a cramberry bog that has well over a 1000 yrds of view.

I do not consider my self good enough to shoot those ranges soi try to limit my shots inside 300 yards.

 Al


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> A lot would depend on what is considered long range and the game one was hunting.
> For coyotes out to 600yds with little wind I will take the Rugar 77 tang saftey Medium weight barrel chambered in 220 swift toped off with a Pentex 6x24 scope.
> 
> If it is on the windy side I'll take the Rugar 77 tang saftey lite barrel chambered in 243 toped with a 3x10 Simmons scope.
> ...


HONEST MAN! Need I say more?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I do not consider my self good enough to shoot those ranges soi try to limit my shots inside *300 yards*.


I seldom shoot at living targets more than that far, and then it's mostly crows


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

It's a long list of favorites. Some are long gone, others are still around.

Ruger 77-V in 220 Swift until the throat burned out.

A 375 Ouch and Ouch that I made on a P14 action does surprisingly well on very long range targets, but it kicks me out from under my hat when fired prone. 

A 22-250 Ackley Improved with an old gain twist rifled barrel did great work on rockchucks.

Probably my favorite for long range was a Ruger single shot that started as a #3 carbine in 45-70, but has had many barrels. The best is in 7 STW and it has accounted for many long range kills. It was always a good loaner rifle for antelope, I would tell the guys to just aim at it and they would always hit. It was also great on rockchucks and coyotes way out there.

Several years ago I stuck a Douglas barrel on a Howa action in a plywood stock and chambered it 25-06. I killed the first 43 coyotes with one shot each, the 44th took two shots and broke the string. It has taken several bigger critters, up to and including elk. 

My current favorite for quite a while is a 280 Improved on a Brazilian Mauser action with a Shilen barrel and straight 6X scope. I've used it on all sorts of big game but lately DW has been requesting it more and more. She likes the pretty stock and the way she always kills with it on the first shot. She took her first deer and antelope and elk with it, among others. 

A big 50 BMG with a 32X Leupold with 1/8th minute dot has been known to be fun at long ranges.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

.378 Weatherby Mag

Spoils your day shooting it just once or twice, but you ought to see what it does on the other end !


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> you ought to see what it does on the other end !


LOL
It kills on BOTH ends


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

A custom built long range target rifle using a FN Bench Rest action in 308 Norma Mag topped with a Leupold 6.5-20. With 190 match bullets it will hold 1/2 moa out to as far as you need to shoot.
Steve


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

for sport/fun- Cold Steel Assegai on the manufaturer waxwood shaft.
for work purposes- M4 w/ 203 no optics & flip up sight for the 203.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I want:

http://www.jarrettrifles.com/beanfield.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Jolly said:


> I want:
> 
> http://www.jarrettrifles.com/beanfield.html


I have no doubt that's a fine rifle, but it would be hard pressed to do better than the 0.5 MOA my off-the-shelf Sendero will do





> Beanfield Series Starting at *$5,380.00*


You can get new Senderos for under $1000, depending on the exact variation


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I have an old beat up Remington 788 in .308 that will shoot 2 inch groups at 300 yards. My BIL always bought the most expensive and supposedly most accurate rifle's and I could outshoot him all day long. 

If your talking long range hunting that's another thing. I consider anyone shooting at wildlife in excess of 300 yards as unethical. Yes, there are a few people that can do it, but the vast majority are just slinging lead and hoping to get lucky.

Bobg


----------

